# sabre hts43 hedge trimmer



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

hi i have a sabre hedge trimmer fitted with a walbro wt carb this will start from cold but cuts out when hot checked for spark when it cut out spark ok
seams to flood when hot if i blow commresed air in the exhust it will restart
have stripped the carb and cleaned it with carb cleaner and commpresed air still same problen i have also canged the plug ans checked the air filter?

any help greatly appeshiated

bill


----------

